# Your favorite form of tricep extension ?



## Fruity (Nov 30, 2014)

On the days im not doing dips and close grip bench presses, im using the cable to really contract the triceps and feel that burn. Now that I'v advanced that burn seems to have disappeared. 

Reps of 8.

I was using this form until now.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 30, 2014)

JM presses???


----------



## Fruity (Nov 30, 2014)

Nah no compounds. Just isolation tricep exercises involving the cable machine. Everyone has a different way of doing it and I want to know which one ya'll use


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 30, 2014)

Rope extensions off the high pulley.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 30, 2014)

That means someone is gonna have to admit they use a cable machine. Lol 

This is gonna be good.


----------



## antique (Nov 30, 2014)

I use cable machines and also tension bands
The tricep straightens the arm, do that with added resistance and the tricep will grow.

Doesnt matter which exercise you choose, they all pretty much do the same.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 30, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> That means someone is gonna have to admit they use a cable machine. Lol
> 
> This is gonna be good.



I'm a BBer so you know already i use that shit 

I like cambered bar pushdowns with palms up and down, the rope like Nble mentioned, and over head rope exts


----------



## Irish (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm with MM, one of my favourites is the reverse grip on the ez curl attachment (only to stop wrist strain) and keeping the elbows tucked do you completely isolate it. Get a great contraction on a head of the triceps that some people neglect


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 30, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> That means someone is gonna have to admit they use a cable machine. Lol
> 
> This is gonna be good.



What's a cable machine lol?


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 30, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> What's a cable machine lol?




I think it's that thing Alpha uses all the time.


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 30, 2014)

Overhead rope extensions give me an insane tricep pump. Love 'em!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 30, 2014)

Regular ole cable pressdowns. Usually use the EZ bar attachment. High rep range.
Sets of 15 to 20.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 1, 2014)

Decline skull crushers w/easy curl bar..heavy!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 1, 2014)

Close grip bench, skull crushers, rope pull downs, rope over head extensions, reverse grip cable push downs (pull downs with the reverse grip, reverse grip incline bench on the smith machine (actually only exercise I've found the smith useful for). Try smashing out 5 sets of 20 at the end of your session. I always go high reps (12-20) on tri's except for close grip I go heavy and low reps.


----------



## deejeff442 (Dec 1, 2014)

Yep ez curl push downs to warm up.then right to the skull crushers


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 1, 2014)

I like dips, close grip bench, then burn them out on rope pull downs.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 1, 2014)

aint nothing like a dip..Ill bang out 30 of them bitches


----------



## mickems (Dec 1, 2014)

skull crushers, close grip bench, overhead tri extensions.


----------

